# Aruba Taxi to Aruba Surf Club



## lumpy (Mar 27, 2006)

How much does the taxi cost from the airport to the Marriott Aruba Surf Club?  We are leaving this Friday, yippee!


----------



## goldwing (Mar 27, 2006)

I think about $19 but check out www.aruba-bb.com there is a wealth of info there. Have a great time.
Dave


----------



## Retired TSO (Mar 27, 2006)

There is a flat charge of $20.00. I was charged an additional $4.00 for the 2 suitcases ($2.00 per suitcase). I also stopped at a grocery stor enroute to the Surf club from the airport and was told and charged $3,00 per each 5 minutes which came to an additional $15.00 (NOT a good idea).

While returning, the driver did not charge for the suicases so it I am not sure what the general practice is ...

Enjoy Aruba and the surf club. A beautiful resort.


----------



## JACKC (Mar 27, 2006)

$19 plus tip seems about right. We have visited Aruba both with and without a car rental. Once you are at the resort it is a cheap and easy bus ride to town and back or to the supermarket (get some directions first). If you do a lot of restaurant and bar hopping you might want to invest in a car rental.

Last time we went (2004) we splurged for the first time on an economy car. Figured total $50 round trip to/from airport plus maybe one or two late night taxi rides, it wouldn't cost a lot more for the convenience of having an air conditioned car at our disposal for any time we wanted to use it (which was often, as it turned out). 

Upon arrival and with no advance reservation, we walked across the street from the airport and rented a car for a haggled price of around $180 (maybe less, I don't remember) from one of the independents. A US drivers license is all you need. I think that's what we will do next time.

Jack


----------



## Chip (Mar 27, 2006)

A rental car is the best way to go, like Jackc stated $50 for your airport trips plus a couple of nights out and you are right around the cost of a rental. I have used jansen www.aruba-jansencar.com and Econo rental www.econoaruba.com. Last Oct I had a Toyota Yaris for $165 total for the week. You have a lot more flexablity to go to the grocery store, baby beach, Flying Fishbone and just touring the Island.


----------



## Chip (Mar 27, 2006)

Forgot to mention, if you plan to rent a car, check with your credit card company to see if they cover the insurance if you use the card for the transaction. You won't have to buy the insurance from the rental company if they do.


----------



## JACKC (Mar 27, 2006)

Chip said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention, if you plan to rent a car, check with your credit card company to see if they cover the insurance if you use the card for the transaction. You won't have to buy the insurance from the rental company if they do.


I rely as I always have on my State Farm auto policy to cover me in case of a problem. Does any one know if US auto policies cover out-of-country accidents like in Aruba? I have never thought to check.

Jack


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 27, 2006)

JACKC said:
			
		

> I rely as I always have on my State Farm auto policy to cover me in case of a problem. Does any one know if US auto policies cover out-of-country accidents like in Aruba? I have never thought to check.
> 
> Jack



USAA, my insurance carrier, does not cover outside of US and posessions ( USVI and Puerto Rico ) but my VISA Signature does. It *pays* to check your auto carrier and your credit cards BEFORE you leave.


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 27, 2006)

lumpy said:
			
		

> How much does the taxi cost from the airport to the Marriott Aruba Surf Club?  We are leaving this Friday, yippee!




I am so jealous! We stayed in the Aruba Grand last August and the flat fee for high-rise area was $20 with tip $25. That was per cab not per person. Maybe a bit more for Marriott as that is at the very far end of the hi-rise area.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 28, 2006)

JACKC said:
			
		

> I rely as I always have on my State Farm auto policy to cover me in case of a problem. Does any one know if US auto policies cover out-of-country accidents like in Aruba? I have never thought to check.
> 
> Jack



State Farm, like most if not all US insurance carriers, DO NOT cover you out of the country.  Many credit cards DO offer this benefit, so check with them.  Even then, some countries will be excluded.


----------



## RoamingRs (Mar 28, 2006)

We rented a car with Jansen from March 11-19, 2006.  I checked w/ MasterCard before we left and they said we would have insurance if we used our card to rent a car.  B/t/w -- most credit card companies will not cover jeeps and off-road vehicles.  I can't remember if they exclude SUVs as well.  

As for Jansen, their idea of a "new" car (which we rented on their website) and our idea of a "new" car are very different.  We rented a new Kia Rio which turned out to be a 2005 with over 50K miles, ripped upholstery and lots of dents.  We had to stop to put air in the right front tire.  But, the price was OK and the car did get us around and we didn't worry about sandy feet.  

If you have an early flight leaving Aruba, make sure you ask the rental car company you choose if anyone will be staffing their rental car counter when you want to return the car.  By 8:30 on a Sunday morning, no one had arrived at the Jansen office and there was no drop box or instructions.  We just parked the car in the rental car space and locked the key in the ashtray.  Other people in line for customs had similar experiences with other local rental car companies.  Everything turned out OK for us, but the very laid-back attitude was a little unnerving.  

Finally, make sure you do give yourself enough time to get through customs and immigration when leaving the country.  We got there about 2 and 1/2 hours ahead of time and with two stops in the duty free stores, we just made it on to the plane.  You have to go through security twice on US flights.


----------

